# Biostar M7VIG 400 Mainboard



## sandi08079 (Dec 17, 2005)

I am used to the MSI mainboards, but right now I'm putting together a computer for a gift, and it has a Biostar M7VIG 400 Socket A motherboard.  I cannot find the 4 pin connection to attach the 12 volt connector running off of the power supply.  It doesn't seem to have one and of course cannot run without one.  The manual makes no reference to connecting the 12 volt connector, only the ATX  power connector(JATXPWER1) and others.
Help Please.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 17, 2005)

If it does not have one, it doesnt need one!


----------

